
The David Gilmour Guitar Collection Sells for $21.5M - utopcell
https://www.christies.com/features/David-Gilmour-Collection-auction-results-9974-3.aspx
======
realshowbiz
Hopefully some of these make it to museums.

Makes me sad to think of instruments with a history like this belonging to
blues lawyers.

------
utopcell
The black strat, David Gilmour's main guitar, sold for $4M.

~~~
throwaway8879
I suppose I'll have to settle for a black Squier lookalike now! Which
admittedly doesn't sound bad at all.

------
sizzzzlerz
So, has Gilmour retired from music or did he retain a few axes to noodle
around on?

------
utopcell
By comparison, Hendrix's guitar sold for $2.4M. Pocket change.

